# Happy Birthday Toni!



## p1ngpong (Jan 15, 2009)

21 years ago today in the depths of a Croatian nuclear power plant a radioactive biomechanical child was created, he loved hardcore punk music, tattoos and posting endless pictures of himself  on GBAtemp! His creators named him Toni Plutonij!

Happy 21st birthday my friend!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Have a great day! We love you man!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 15, 2009)

happy bday toni!
rock on!


----------



## PettingZoo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hooray, now time for you to get drunk!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 15, 2009)

The man who is a Gmod who has 300 posts who joined in Dec 07 and introduced in May 08. OH ITS YA BDAY!
Happy Bday Toni! Hope you party well!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I got a duplicate of that nice delicious cake that I sent to granville. Its still yummy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*BEHOLD! THE DESTRUCTIVE CAKE!*



Oh yes, Im still older than you little youngster!. xD


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy B-Day Toni!!


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 15, 2009)

Wishing you a ninja birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sending one of my messengers to your door.  Watch out!  


Spoiler: Happy Birthday Ninja


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Toni.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy birthday Toni! Have a great one!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you have a good one.


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy birthday! Be sure to party hard, and don't come back until after 3 AM!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That way we know you're hammered something fierce.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy birthday


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

..........
Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some of those posts made really laugh hard!!

Thanks for all the nice wishes, p1ngy, thanks for creating the thread (love the cake, gonna share it with my love!!)

Thanks guys!!

EDIT:..and gals!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy birthday Toni, here's your present:



Spoiler


----------



## Costello (Jan 15, 2009)

Spoiler: Radioactive alert




Happy birthday pluToni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't believe you're ..younger than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 feels like you're way older and more mature!
anyhow you're one of the tempers I'd like to meet most! keep it up mate!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Toni. Someday, someday we'll meet eachother in real life and get drink whist listening to Black Flag and Crass together.

Love.
Pizzai


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jan 15, 2009)

Fappy Birthday!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Happy birthday Toni, here's your present:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm having it right now....With all of you here, guys and gals!


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy bday toni =)

Here, have this radioactive medal:







Spoiler



ITS THE SAME AS THE ONE IN MY AVATAR


----------



## Noitora (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy birthday Toni!


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy birthday Toni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tomorrow is my birthday 16january i will be 17


----------



## darkangel5000 (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy birthday, Toni :3


----------



## superbob (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy birthday from the camembert country


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

Haha, thanks guys!
I really love all your wishes!

This is the first birthday in long time that I got many congratulations in my real life too!!
I feel really good!


----------



## Neko (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy HRTHday Toni!


----------



## Raika (Jan 15, 2009)

HAVE FUN!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS. I dedicate this smiley to you!


----------



## Issac (Jan 15, 2009)

happy birthday ^___^


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks to all of you, and Raika, nice surprise from you! You get points for extra effort, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm loving the smiley!! Will be using it for some time..THANKS!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 15, 2009)

HAPPY HRTHDAY TONI!


----------



## Orc (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks CockroachMan....and Orc....what to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You know me


----------



## Sstew (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## WildWon (Jan 15, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JONIEUROPIUM!!! Or something like that.

uNF uNF uNF


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 15, 2009)

I got this for your birthday, it was rated pretty high:


----------



## Jax (Jan 15, 2009)

HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Toni!  I hope you have a fantastic day, and that you get that pony you've always wanted.    Make sure to post up some pics of Toni's pony!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 15, 2009)

happy birthday!


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Toni! Hope you have a fabulous hair raising day!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jan 15, 2009)

happy birthday boss!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 15, 2009)

happy birthday toni


----------



## da_head (Jan 15, 2009)

happy bday toni!


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope it's warmer where you are than here!  ... it's -41C right now with the windchill! (Not even lying)


----------



## dice (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like all the awesome members are having their birthdays in January 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MEGAPPY BIRTHDAY TONI !!!


----------



## raulpica (Jan 15, 2009)

CockRoachMan already used my typical "Happy Hrthday", so...


Happy Birthday Toni!!


----------



## Mr.Seiko (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Radioactive Creation Day!!!!


Here is some Plutonium: 


Spoiler










I assume that this will give you More HP ^__^


----------



## science (Jan 15, 2009)

hapi birthdai toni


----------



## granville (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy happy birthday
In radioactive land
We wish you happy birthday
And so does Nuclear Man!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JONIEUROPIUM!!! Or something like that.
> 
> uNF uNF uNF
> 
> ...


*sings the tune

Thanks for the song......It's very special!!

Also, thanks to everyone else for nice wishes.......You guys here are the best!!

THANK YOU ALL!!


----------



## raulpica (Jan 15, 2009)

I haven't been quoted by Toni


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 15, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I haven't been quoted by Toni


You were just quoted by me though


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I haven't been quoted by Toni


Don't feel bad!!

There is limit to quotations!! I have commented only on posts that asked something or said something particular!

And you have been quoted now!!


----------



## raulpica (Jan 15, 2009)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Then here are some radioactive cupcakes for you, Toni


Yum, this looks tasty!!!!

I'll eat it right away.....Anyone wants some?!

*passes cupcakes along


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 15, 2009)

happy radioactive day!! :lets sex party:





i made a cake for you but forgot to bake it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks DarkRey, we can eat that cake unbaked!!


----------



## Sstew (Jan 15, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Grabs cupcake*

These look kick ass


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 15, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Wishing you a ninja birthday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats not fair!!i want her too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TONI can we share it? pls


----------



## Maktub (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy b-day, mate


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> *Grabs cupcake*
> 
> These look kick ass
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## granville (Jan 15, 2009)

I didn't know you were engaged! You are? Sly dog!


----------



## damole (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy birthday Toni!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> I didn't know you were engaged! You are? Sly dog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## granville (Jan 15, 2009)

Well congrats on being engaged too then! Hope you live happily ever after!


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Toni
so.....what did u get for ur birthday?
lol
i hope it was a nuclear reactor
or a nuclear rod
i hear those things are wicked cool
lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Well congrats on being engaged too then! Hope you live happily ever after!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So far, I only got a watch from my parents, but more stuff will come this weekend!!




I wish I could get a Nuclear thingies....but unfortunately, I must get stuff like that for myself!


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 15, 2009)

lol
oh well
still hope u have a good day


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratz, Toni


----------



## Costello (Jan 15, 2009)

woah congrats on being engaged!
man this is the biggest birthday topic ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mr Popular lol


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi dont know you really good but congratulations with your birthday


----------



## rctgamer3 (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tony


----------



## Harumy (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratz Toni!
Wish you all the best


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> woah congrats on being engaged!
> man this is the biggest birthday topic ever
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it isn't actually anything new!! That news is more than year old!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And what to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 People like me!! haha!


And to all others, thanks!! Really, I got so many nice wishes!! hehe!!

Sarvesh50, I hope we'll get to know each other better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Harumy, I'll fix your signature, I'm sorry I removed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 send me source and I'll try to fix it!!


----------



## R2DJ (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday. May you have a very good day with a high percentage of radioactivity which will result in attracting a lot of presents and fun! 

This will be my unique present for you...



Spoiler: Happy B-day!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday. May you have a very good day with a high percentage of radioactivity which will result in attracting a lot of presents and fun!
> 
> This will be my unique present for you...
> 
> ...








 Such unique present!! THANKS MATE!!
ME likey!


----------



## moozxy (Jan 15, 2009)

Toni plujoni is the green giant.

*Posts merged*

OOPS
HAPPY BIRTHDAY MERGE!!


----------



## playallday (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Toni!

Have some moogle's!


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 15, 2009)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Toni plujoni is the green giant.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


Wow, there is enough moogles to go around for everyone!!
*shares his moogles with his fellow tempers!

EDIT: I knew you'll be sending me that picture NeSchn!! It's really great..thanks!


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 15, 2009)

I BAKED U A RADIOACTIVE CAKE MADE OF MAGIC, SADLY GLaDOS SAID IT WAS A LIE


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 15, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> EDIT: I knew you'll be sending me that picture NeSchn!! It's really great..thanks!


Haha! You know it! Its my new favorite picture XD!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 17, 2009)

And a very late happy birthday from me mate!


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 17, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> i made a cake for you but forgot to bake it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DarkRey, I have a whole army of kunoichi at my disposal.  They do anything I tell them to.  _Anything_.  You can take the one Toni didn't want, and I'll send you another one just for fun.  Be careful with this one, she's feisty!



Spoiler



[titleouble your pleasure (or pain...?)]


----------

